# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Show us your favorite pyxie.

## Eel Noob

Doesn't have to be yours, can be any you have seen on the net. 



This pyxie has always been my favorite since first seeing it a few years back when owner(member on fish forum) first posted pix when it was still young. Reason I picked this male is I believe he has a very nice overall profile and the amount of orange it has is amazing.






same frog




.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

I have always loved this one. He looks massive and I love when they are the lighter shade of olive. This video depicts him eating a bird so if you don't like that, don't watch it.

YouTube - Pixie Frog eats a live baby bird

----------


## willtilian

this is a photo form the frog ranch this is the pic that got me into these guys!
copyright Kim the owner of the frog ranch. don't use it or i might get in trouble!

----------


## Eel Noob

Jeff the one I posted is on the lighter side as well. The pyxie in video is eating some kind of starling :EEK!: . Was thinking about trapping starlings and house sparrows for feeders at one time :Big Grin: 


Will any offspring from that frog should look nice. He remind me of a character from Mario Brothers.

----------


## willtilian

which one?

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Bowser I am sure. That is what we named one of my sons baby Pyxie's. He is possessed. As soon as the top comes off the cage, he looks straight up and jumps at you. Good stuff.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Noob the one you posted is flipping awesome as well. I have never seen orange like that on any other Pyxie.

----------


## willtilian

for some reason i was thinking yoshi. better watch out with your son i got bit by my biggest yesterday and i needed stitches thank god i only needed 3.

----------



----------


## onedge30

This is great! What wonderful pictures of these BEASTS!!  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Surprise:  :Frog Surprise:  These are a few that just strike me as what the 'pixie' can be.

----------


## willtilian

the one in the gram scale looks a little gray he has nice coloring he also is a good example for the hook beak

----------


## Malachi



----------


## willtilian

thats a mouse eating disaster!

----------


## Malachi

I think that guy is about 15 years ish in the pic, its dead now however.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Wow Malichi! Where'd you find that pic at?? The one being weighed is awesome too. I just love how he's poured in there!

----------


## Kevin1

> This is great! What wonderful pictures of these BEASTS!!  These are a few that just strike me as what the 'pixie' can be.


JEFF!!!!!!!!!! I've been trying to find that last pic for years! I know that frog it's name is Webster I believe. I was trying to find it for the Pyxie differences thread.

----------


## Jace

*Lots of great pics.  However, I have to include one of my boy, Gherkin.  He may not be the biggest, but I love his colouring and he has a great personality.  Very laid back which makes him perfect for introducing young and old to the joys of owning frogs. *

----------


## Malachi

> Wow Malichi! Where'd you find that pic at?? The one being weighed is awesome too. I just love how he's poured in there!


Couple years ago I saw this and saved it. It dropped my jaw a little. Fat yes but look at his jaw, that is one big pixie.

----------


## onedge30

Kevin, here is another one of Webster.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parisianfox

This is my pixie frog Donnie and his lil Tater Tot!!!

----------


## Myles

hey i watch your vids all the time you should upload more

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Jo-Anna, Gerkin is a VERY handsome example!!

----------


## Jace

*Thanks, Jeff!    He was a rescue, and after a few months of dedicated care (and a bottomless stomach it seemed like), he cleaned up and plumped out nicely.  And definitely bigger than a jar of Gherkin pickles!! *

----------


## EpicFrogMan

this is my favorite looking pixie ever. 



and of course my monster which is probably 2 or 3 inches smaller

----------


## Kevin1

Here's one of my favorite pyxie pictures.



Here's my favorite shot of Chubbz



This frog is the frog that got me and a lot of other people I used to know into the hobby.

----------


## Eel Noob

Thanks for posting everyone. Great to see so many nice pix and animals.


Goomba the frog is definitely among the top best looking pyxies. If I remember correctly it passed away at an early age.

----------


## Kevin1

Ya it's too bad I was hoping to see Goomba all grown up.

----------


## onedge30

ROTFLMAO!!!! I was able to track 'Webster' down for a few comments about the popularity of pyxies as pets. He is still kicking!!  :Big Grin:  See letter below- hopefully we will see a few of his pictures soon. 

Dear Jeff,

It is my understanding that we Pyxies have always been very popular family members for humans. Our colors are quite striking, in case you haven't noticed, and our croaks darn near shake the timbers. I will have to ask my human to search for recent shots of me and send them along. I might add that we Pyxies are also very adventurous frogs. Why, just last night I decided to leave my tank and stroll through the house discovering a number of interesting things including what seems to be some sort of tree with shiny things hanging all over it. Quite fascinating I must say.  However, early morning I confronted the dogs who were quite alarmed at the sight of me and made silly dog noises which alerted my humans and unfortunately they discovered me and put me back in my tank. You realize that a screen is no detriment to a wandering pyxie and a nice big log house makes an excellent access to the top. I heard my humans discussing alternatives methods to prevent my wanderings. Some things called plywood, bricks and such. (sigh) Can't a frog just have a little fun? I believe I hear dinner arriving so I shall sign off now. 

Always good to hear from you. 

Fondly,  Webster

On 12/14/10 8:08 PM, Jeff Kapp wrote:   Dear Webster,

We have noticed a real boom in the popularity of Giant African Bullfrogs as family members. Could you comment?
Any comments on your current activities and updated pictures? 

Cheers,

Jeff 
Frogforum member

----------


## chris2pher

here are pics my favorite pyxie and the best part is hes here in my house

----------


## Eel Noob

> here are pics my favorite pyxie and the best part is hes here in my house



Nice pyxie

Looking at your frog it reminds me alot of a young male I used to have name Champ.







.

----------


## Eel Noob

Got this off an ad on kingsnake. Love the frog and everything about this picture lol

----------


## Kevin1

I think I seen this one before. Was it a gigantic picture? That larger one is kind of funny lookin' lol maybe it's the angle.

----------


## willtilian

notice the tail in his mouth probaly the only way to get him to no teat the baby

----------


## pixiefrogman

This pic was from the 2009 August photo contest from this site.

----------


## onedge30

Eel Noob - yea, the monster with baby on its head is from Glades Herp. And I am sure, it was fed before the picture!! 

"Don't EAT the baby!!!! " LOL

(and no one got my Webster humor.  :Frown: )

----------


## Kevin1

> This pic was from the 2009 August photo contest from this site.


I remember that pic from an old forum. hahahahhaha The guy who owns it wanted to give his pyxie an Easter Day present. :Big Grin:   What's more appropriate than a chick? hahahahaha

----------


## Kevin1

Here's another one of my favorites. This pic has been around forever. i don't know what species it is. I know many believe it's edulis but I don't think it's that clear cut.

----------


## Roman

Hey Kevin...
You last pic of your big boy is almost exactly what Waaq looks like. Where is he from??

----------


## Kevin1

The last pic I posted is not mine. and I'm not sure where he's from from. Tanzania or Mozambique maybe..who knows lol

----------

